# Altcoin Season



## CrunkLord420 (Aug 14, 2018)

now?

_I bought a bunch of alts today_

I'm eating fancy ramen tonight


----------



## underscoredash (Aug 18, 2018)

this subforum is dead fam
we're the only true believers left


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Aug 21, 2018)

Too many people buying and holding, not enough people taking the time/risk to actively trade. There's plenty of action and opportunities to make trades even in a bear market.

Hodlr's gotta feel like shit since we're grinding on this low we keep touching over and over. If we break $10k again I expect a lot of hodlers are gonna start coming out of the woodworks.

Edit: *ALT SEASON???
 *

DOGE is up 50%
*


*


----------



## Ms. Cegination (Sep 1, 2018)

CrunkLord420 said:


> Too many people buying and holding, not enough people taking the time/risk to actively trade. There's plenty of action and opportunities to make trades even in a bear market.
> 
> Hodlr's gotta feel like shit since we're grinding on this low we keep touching over and over. If we break $10k again I expect a lot of hodlers are gonna start coming out of the woodworks.


I'd actively trade but I'm paranoid and don't want to give my dox to an exchange and end up getting goxxed.
That, and I'd probably lose all my money.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Sep 1, 2018)

Ms. Cegination said:


> I'd actively trade but I'm paranoid and don't want to give my dox to an exchange and end up getting goxxed.
> That, and I'd probably lose all my money.


The best exchanges don't require KYC. Some don't even ask you for your name, just an email address.


----------



## Banh Xeo (Sep 2, 2018)

Was sad I didn't get out of DOGE before the big fall a few hours earlier, but def still sitting pretty. Any thoughts on the upcoming bridge demo? Palmer's twitter rant? The future of blockchain currencies in general? I've taken out my principal, so I'm just looking to drown myself in gravy. 

I think crypto is a massive bubble waiting to evaporate billions of dollars at any second, and it gets me hard being on the roller coaster.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Sep 2, 2018)

Banh Xeo said:


> Any thoughts on the upcoming bridge demo? Palmer's twitter rant? The future of blockchain currencies in general


No, I just trade the charts.

Cryptocurrency is important, without it I wouldn't be taking donations on my website. There are a lot of people who are simply cut out of the traditional banking system who need a permission-less alternative.


----------



## Banh Xeo (Sep 2, 2018)

CrunkLord420 said:


> No, I just trade the charts.
> 
> Cryptocurrency is important, without it I wouldn't be taking donations on my website. There are a lot of people who are simply cut out of the traditional banking system who need a permission-less alternative.



I personally think it has some major unseen developments for enabling third worldy people to level the playing field financially. 

I don't think it's a bad thing at all, but like every new technology it more than likely has some undiscovered flaw, and the amount of money being thrown around without people understanding the ins and outs of the technology is a dangerous thing. A relative of a close person to myself lost a large chunk of money that they received as a family gift. Sad, preventable. Wasn't an amount they should have risked given their personal situation, but they saw it as the future and a no lose situation. Not as what it is, a high risk non insured free for all. In it's current state anyways.

I wouldn't even claim to understand it. I understand it's usefulness, and I like kicking around spare change on my exchange and seeing what works.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Sep 2, 2018)

Banh Xeo said:


> I personally think it has some major unseen developments for enabling third worldy people to level the playing field financially.
> 
> I don't think it's a bad thing at all, but like every new technology it more than likely has some undiscovered flaw, and the amount of money being thrown around without people understanding the ins and outs of the technology is a dangerous thing. A relative of a close person to myself lost a large chunk of money that they received as a family gift. Sad, preventable. Wasn't an amount they should have risked given their personal situation, but they saw it as the future and a no lose situation. Not as what it is, a high risk non insured free for all. In it's current state anyways.
> 
> I wouldn't even claim to understand it. I understand it's usefulness, and I like kicking around spare change on my exchange and seeing what works.


I treat all alts as a scam on the long term because I honestly believe 90% of them will being going away. Alt season has been too profitable historically to pass it by, though.

Cryptocurrency has a unique and valid use-case. For that reason I think cryptocurrency has intrinsic value. If only one survives it will be the one with the most network effect, which is currently BTC.

Edit: Holding Bcash in anticipation for the Bitmain IPO (dump that shit immediately once the investors buy in). XLM has been a good coin to trade recently, as well.


----------



## Haramburger (Sep 27, 2018)

underscoredash said:


> this subforum is dead fam
> we're the only true believers left


I lurk
you gotta understand the limited crossover of people who are both interested in finance & internet terrorists that kill troons with misgendering.


----------



## whathefuckman (Nov 22, 2018)

Haramburger said:


> I lurk
> you gotta understand the limited crossover of people who are both interested in finance & internet terrorists that kill troons with misgendering.



The even more limited crossover of people with any kind of available income and time to even consider crypto trading to begin with.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 22, 2018)

CrunkLord420 said:


> Cryptocurrency has a unique and valid use-case.


Money laundering? I don't mean that disparagingly. Just in the sense of hiding the source of money.

If it's just money laundering, then yeah, crypto has a long-lasting use case and it'll stick around in some form.

But if that's its only use case, then it probably will never go mainstream. Your average person has no reason to play ball with something like that. Mainstream banks don't have reason to play ball with that (and all the headache regulations it'll require).

However, one mainstream use I can see happening is replacing chunks of the existing financial system. See, for checks and various types of transactions that go between banks, there's like 3 layers of low level clerks that spend a lot of time checking people's credentials and transaction numbers and things like that. There's quite a bit of automation, but it's still really labor inefficient.

They could probably fire a bunch of those clerks and replace them wholesale with ripple or something.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Nov 22, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Money laundering? I don't mean that disparagingly. Just in the sense of hiding the source of money.
> 
> If it's just money laundering, then yeah, crypto has a long-lasting use case and it'll stick around in some form.
> 
> ...


De-platforming resistant numbers being moved around between accounts. I do not suggest some sort of bitcoin maximalist narrative about it replacing fiat currency.

As for banks, literally anything could replace the SWIFT banking network and it'd be better.


----------



## Ms. Cegination (Nov 22, 2018)

CrunkLord420 said:


> As for banks, literally anything could replace the SWIFT banking network and it'd be better.





Spoiler: Anything?







HEY HEY HEYYYYYYY


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 22, 2018)

I only use bitcoin for buying drugs tbh


----------

